# 318 for $1900 or 455 for $3500



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

1987 JD 318 727 Hours.
Looks good.
Hows does the price sound?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
JD 455 511 Hours.
Nice looking tractor.
Is this a fair price.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

they are both among the best deere ever made IMHO. Obviously a generation or two seperated in age and options. What are you planning on using them for? What year is the 455?

The 318 seems alittle high priced unless it is in very good condition including mower deck etc though not out of the park for a quality mower/GT. I don't have a good feel for prices of the 455 just because not many people who own them in my area are interested in selling.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

318's are nice


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *they are both among the best deere ever made IMHO. Obviously a generation or two seperated in age and options. 1*What are you planning on using them for? What year is the 455?
> 
> 
> ...


 I've alreday decided against a 318.
1*I want to put a tiller on the back and a blade on the front of a JD 455 and leave it set up like that so I can go back and forth between tilling and blade work without changing attachments; just like I go back and forth between backhoe and FEL work by leaving the BH and FEL on my BX23.


----------

